# Vista Crash Blue Screen - HELPPP!!!



## Ruddy88 (Dec 16, 2008)

I just bought a new laptop yesterday, it's Alienware Area-51 m15x with Intel Core 2 Extreme, Memory 4 GB, and nVidia GeForce9800M GT. Everything was alright yesterday, i was online all day.

But after I woke up, just few mins after browsing through FF, i got a blue screen and suddenly crashed. I then ran a full scan disk, then only around 20 mins after it, i got another blue screen (I didn't ran anything except FF and ms word). See this screenshot (took it after the blue screen crash, then restarted the windows) :4-dontkno


----------



## Ruddy88 (Dec 16, 2008)

One more: the last program i installed was K-Lite Mega Codec Pack (yesterday before I went to bed)


----------



## Ruddy88 (Dec 16, 2008)

Sorry to keep posting here, but these are the screenshots of the trouble:










and here:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Rudy. . .

This laptop is < 24 hours old?

The bugcheck on your BSOD is *0x124* - WHEA - Windows Hardware Error Architecture and indicates that a fatal hardware error has occurred. 

There is a WHEA Event Log - go into Event Viewer (START | eventvwr.msc) - expand Applications and Services, then - Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-WHEA. I myself have only seen informational records in there, but you never know. Also check 1st log - Custom Views - Admin. You can 2x-click on an entry for more info.

Check WERCON - 
START | wercon.exe | Look at Problem History to start

I am far from expert in codecs, but I don't see how install of codecs many hours b4 would cause a 0x124. I can tell you the info you posted tells me that was BSOD #2 as of 12:07pm - Dec 16. So in 12 hours, 2 BSODs. WERCON would tell you the time of the other.

I know excitement of new laptop - however, I would absolutely advise you to RETURN THE SYSTEM - it is <24 hours old. Do not settle on re-install of Vista - that is exactly what manufacturer's help desk will tell you to do. Do not allow them to "fix" and give back. Order slightly different model if need be - that is what I did to ensure not receiving same system back.

Any ? - just ask.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Ruddy88 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi jcgriff2, thanks for the reply. I actually also installed other softwares like Kaspersky, etc. but i mean everything was fine when I online yesterday (i was with my laptop for around 10 hours yesterday, no problem). the problem occured after I woke up, and I got the message twice. However, after i did three things (disabled the google toolbar on FF, uninstall the codex pack, and use system restore to unsintall Fallout 3 and its directX installation), everything went pretty smoothly until now (already 2 hours, dunno later)


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

OK... have you had more than 2 BSODs?

Look in c:\windows\minidump - how many there?

.


----------



## Ruddy88 (Dec 16, 2008)

I don't get it jcgriff2, what is windows\minidump, there's no such folder in my Windows. However, after I entered wercon (and got into "problem report and solutions"), I can see the temporary files to describe the problem. It's located in appData -> local -> Temp -> Wer1565.tmp. There are 3 files there, Mini121608-02.dmp, sysdata, and Version.

By the way, as I said earlier, everything has been running smoothly until now after I uninstall Fallout 3 and the codex. Now have tried to search for the crash issue from search engine, here's what i found:
http://www.tech-forums.net/pc/f15/fallout-3-crash-desktop-solution-here-189880/

I'm quite remember when I still used XP (and after I already installed the codec pack) I often seen ffdshow icon on the bottom right everytime I tried to run video file that's not supported by normal windows media player (which means ffdshow icon can only be showed after i installed the codec pack).

Is that the reason why my Vista crashed? Fallout 3 didn't compatible with codec installation things? But i didn't play the game when it crashed. I was just browsing firefox and it gave me the deadly blue screen. I restarted the windows and again, it happened when I was browsing. However, everything has been normal until now after I uninstall both Fallout 3 and the K Lite Codec Pack. I will keep you updated if it crashes again. 

*PS: when I used XP, i also have installed the codec pack and I even have finished Fallout 3 (nice game, btw), i never had the same issue. So only for Vista?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

First - the one file you mentioned Mini121608-02 - that is a mini kernel dump file produced by Vista. You can see the date 121608 - obviously December 16, 2008. The -02 means that is the 2nd one for Dec 16. So your system had 2 BSODs as of the time that file was created.

The file you cite in appdata\.... are on their way to Microsoft. The original copies of the dump files mini121608-01.dmp -02 should be in c:\windows\minidump assuming your system crash settings are set up for such. They should be by default.

I don't know as of now, but even if not compatible with Vista, I just don't see how codec install would generate a 0x124 - this is a catastrophic hardware error. WHEA is faily new - Vista only - and is the net result of Microsoft working w/ top names like Intel, AMD, etc... to help better identify BSOD causes when hardware related. There is a WHEA record produced during a 0x124 crash that can be read if one has the record format - I do not. This is the reason asking you to look in Event Viewer. There maybe clue about WHEA record and format. 

BSODs caused by hardware give very unpredictable results - many different bugchecks (STOP error codes - 0x124 is a bugcheck) and pinpointing exact or even near cause of crash very difficult. The reason for WHEA.

As for all running well under XP - not surprising. I've seen this before. Are you running Vista x86 (32-bit) or x64?

I don't know much about Fallout3, but many games like it run on start-up or logon, so they run in background waiting for you to call on them. I would think their drivers are loaded - so Fallout 3 is present. Being on FireFox at time may have been coincidental.

Do me a favor - get a copy of that dump file and send it to me. While there (in the \appdata\....) see if there is a -01 dump file as well. The full name would be Mini121608-01.dmp. Run msinfo32 as well - 
START | type msinfo32 - save as default NFO file - you'll see it when you go to save it.

Also - Vista system health report - 
START | type *perfmon /report* - save as HTML file.

Zip up these 2 - and the dumps if you can get them - most helpful I hope - and attach to next post.

I'm glad system is running smooth. I really would advise that you get those dump files - then consider re-install of Vista to be on safe side. Eventhough you have un-installed apparent offenders, they may not be entirely gone.

I could see the mentioned program/codecs causing BSOD - but not a 0x124 WHEA. That is what I am most concerned about.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Ruddy88 (Dec 16, 2008)

I attached the rar file, but I can't find the perfmon/report. i can find perfmon, but no link to report there.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

For perfmon - 

START | type *perfmon /report* 

there is a space after perfmon

Then the viewer should appear - save it as HTML file

JC

.


----------



## Ruddy88 (Dec 16, 2008)

****, it keeps failing to upload the HTML file here, I upload it on rapidshare, you can pick it up.

http://rapidshare.com/files/174521639/perfmon.html

I'm not going to do anything else, just too time consuming

I already got 2 more blue screen after I installed GTA 4, earlier no problem. It seems this stupid machine is built to NOT playing game despite many websites reviewed it as an ultimate gaming machine or something, ***. I also have told alienware support to read this forum but they keep avoiding me. Gotta go to adwords, spend $10,000 per day (yes, i earn more than this), then ruin their reputation for sure.

*I suspect (BESIDE THE STUPID HARDWARE) the problem is the incompability of several games with Kaspersky. Everytime after I installed Fallout 3 and GTA 4, it was written that 1-2 files from those games is placed in Kaspersky low risk folder or something. Probably because of that? I hope yes, because if not, i'm going to force them to give me full refund. And also when I typing, it keeps moving backward (like i type it somewhere else, ***)


----------



## Ruddy88 (Dec 16, 2008)

Forget it, it's not kaspersky. I just used the system restore to uninstall GTA 4, let's see what will happen. Usually blue screen appeared 20-25 mins after i installed new things. So after used the system restore i hope everything would be fine. But still, i need explanations from the manufacturer. **** them.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Are you still on the same logon as you were when running perfmon?

I see some high activity in page file
svchost - PID 1196
svchost PID 1056

You can look the PID (process ID) up in Task Manager to see what services are running under them

The other file w/ alot of I/O activity -
I:\Grand Theft Auto IV\Grand Theft Auto\pc\audio\Sfx\radio_extratracks.rpf

This c/b snapshot at bad moment or could be signs of RAM issue causing excessive paging, paging itself - hard drive or the hardware involved with either or both. I don't see anything difinitive.

Shoould you want to run them -
memtest86
chkdsk /r


----------



## Ruddy88 (Dec 16, 2008)

obviously yes.


----------



## Ruddy88 (Dec 16, 2008)

and btw i just read this:

http://vinceconnare.wordpress.com/2007/03/01/alienware-support-is-rubbish/

FOr sure, i'm going to try to take them down.


----------



## Ruddy88 (Dec 16, 2008)

OK so the problem should be the RAM, but how to see if it's really the problem?


----------



## Ruddy88 (Dec 16, 2008)

installed anotehr game, Prince of Persia (the newest one), got anohter blue screen. It looks like i can only play Dead Space on this terrible laptop....***!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

I had edited my prev post - not sure if you saw.

When I asked about session - I meant literal session - no logoff or re-boot. The 2 svchost paging can be looked up if PID the same - it is. Check Task manager. See prev post.

Nice site. I have issues w/ most, but the XP-->Vista.. not easy like that.

JC

.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Are all of these games you're trying to load installing their own direct-x? I don't think that it's the computer that can't play the games, perhaps it's a driver that direct-x is addressing that's causing the issue. I know that I've had direct-x cause issues with specific versions of files before. For example, if your computer already have direct-x 10 and the games are installing direct-x 9, perhaps that's causing the issue. Just an idea.


----------



## Ruddy88 (Dec 16, 2008)

No, it's not like I got the crash everytime I played the games, BUT AFTER I INSTALLED THE GAME. So after I installed Grand Theft Auto 4 for example, then I browsed FF, it was still showing me the crash. that;s totally crazy. I must uninstall the games if I want to work using this laptop.

And I already reformat the Vista twice, installed one of the games, and still giving me the blue screen crash. Now WHAT I WANT IS, what the solution???????? SHOULD I JUST SEND BACK THE LAPTOP?


----------



## jdonner (Dec 17, 2008)

Ruddy88 said:


> SHOULD I JUST SEND BACK THE LAPTOP?



Yes you should. I've been doing this kind of work professionaly for over 20 years and I can come up with tons of things that could cause this, so unless you have some luck it won't be solved on this forum.
The point is that a lot of systematic diagnostics has to be done, some which require special software, hardware tools or parts. Your laptop is brand new, bring it back, I suspect hardware, my gues is heat issues after looking at some of your parts.


----------



## aw-james (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello Ruddy,

I'm with Alienware's Forums Support team and I was able to come across this forum through a search site. If you suspect a RAM issue, have you tried running one stick at a time to determine a failure?

Feel free to PM me your information if you have any questions or concerns.

Thank you,
James


----------



## Ruddy88 (Dec 16, 2008)

aw-james said:


> Hello Ruddy,
> 
> I'm with Alienware's Forums Support team and I was able to come across this forum through a search site. If you suspect a RAM issue, have you tried running one stick at a time to determine a failure?
> 
> ...


Are you guy from Alienware or you just an Alienware expert? Because i'm totaly pissed off, you know. Screw them. I have called them, send 15 emails, chat with them, they just didn't want to admit it. **** them. I'm afraid if I send bakc the laptop, they would just keep it for themselves. Robbers!

About one stick at a time, what do you mean, can you give me details how to do it


----------

